# lets start a "post yr fave pics" thread



## fidgets mammy

i thought id do a fave pics thread, ive done it on 2nd tri too, 
basically its just add yr fave pics of anything u want, weddings, kids, pets etc

heres mine of my wedding last june, my vw camper van i had for my wedding car and my twin girls bottoms in the air.







apologise about them bein wrong way round, still learning


----------



## lizziedripping

Awww, you look so happy in your wedding pics Hun, what a beautiful family xxx


----------



## fidgets mammy

ah thank you.

my hair was curly but fell out before i got to church.

everyone says oh should be a model.


----------



## Wind

fidgets mammy said:


> ah thank you.
> 
> my hair was curly but fell out before i got to church.
> 
> everyone says oh should be a model.

I think they have got it backwards. I think you should be the model. You are beautiful!!


----------



## fidgets mammy

ah thank you so much. ill tell him that he he he!!!!

does anyone think finn looks like me?

everyone says hes his dads clone. 

i had a bit of a hippy wedding, vw camper van which was my idea and i loved it, gerbera flowers, i wanted them in my hair but it didnt look right. 

i used to be blonde until 2 yrs ago, when i went dark to save money fo the wedding.


----------



## arj

Fidgetsmammy what a lovely family you have, you are all gorgeous! As will your little girls be, can't wait to see what they look like!!! Nice wedding pics, I look awful in my wedding as I was 20lbs over my normal weight, and only aged 20 so I had a baby face! 


Here's a few of me and my family :) 

(the horse one was again taken by my brother, we were at the neighbours and they had a horse and so I jumped on for a turn and my brother grabbed his camera. I am NOT wearing a nightee, it's a dress LOL)!

Oh and it was before I was pregnant!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8447.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 46









IMG_9094.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 51









small.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 62









Alice and Keenan 2011 1.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 41









IMG_0396.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 41


----------



## fidgets mammy

lush!!!!


----------



## fidgets mammy

yr so brave gettin on a horse. they scare me. i can feed them carrots but i know they can tell im scared.
beautiful animals tho.


----------



## fidgets mammy

your like me, chop and change from blonde to brown. ive bn brown for nearly 2 yrs but had highlights through for wedding, then came back from hol and the sun haad made my hair a fab colour but ill never get it like that again.
its light brown now.


----------



## arj

Yea I'm a hairdresser so I get bored really fast! But going from blonde to brown is a big step, its so hard to get back blonde without going ginger or snapping all your hair off! I was blonde in my teens and early 20s, then went dark (my natural color) for a few years, then just after gettting pregnant this time I went blonde again!


----------



## fidgets mammy

im a nursery nurse so deal more with kids than hair. i used to be very brave with my hair, now i dont have time or money. i love it long but also love it in a bob.
oh likes it long and brown. even though it was long and blonde when we got together.


----------



## arj

My DH likes mine really short and cropped! I didnt feel very womanly like that tho. I have days where I miss long dark locks, but then when I was dark I would look at blondes and miss it!!


----------



## chloe11

Both of ur pics are beautiful!!!!!!! U both look sooo happy!!!! 
I don't have a lot of pictures on my new laptop but I'll see if there's any on Facebook I can save on it and I'll post them tomorrw  I'm on my fone at the moment!!

But u both look stunning in urs!! Such happy families cxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chetnaz

You ladies are both so gorgeous! I'm so jealous. Lol. Stunning kids too of course. My laptop is broken at the mo ( on an iPad) but when I get it fixed, I'll post some of my cave pics, although mine will prob be of my boys. They're far better looking than me :)


----------



## chloe11

i dont have many pics! and my "fave"pics are on my external hard drive!!! 

ill upload a picture i took from a picture i have on my wall from our wedding day in 2009 (catholic wedding) and another one of my indian wedding the week after. (my mother is spanish and my dad indian, my hubby is indian! hence 2 weddings!) and just a random one i have on fb which i guess is ok!!! lol!!! 

i wish i could be bothered to get my external hardrive but i really cant!! lol! if i do, ill upload my fave fave fave piccies!!!!

arj and fidgets mum, can i add you guys on facebook?  :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







163040_569750047005_282400817_3749862_3367436_n.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 29









38393_558285671705_282400817_3378628_2557537_n.jpg
File size: 80.3 KB
Views: 30









528_523180078595_282400817_1940213_4938_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## fidgets mammy

Ah hun im not on face book. 
Yr very pretty!!


----------



## chloe11

fidgets mammy said:


> Ah hun im not on face book.
> Yr very pretty!!

awww thanks! def not feeling it :-/ lol! pregnancy spots are very depressing! :cry: lol! 

ah ok about fb!!!!! :) i must say i use to spend a lot of time on it but now i dont really go on it!! but still check it when i get updates mostly everyday :-/!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fidgets mammy

this is finn after we'd played in the paint. he was about 7/8 month old here.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0096.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## fidgets mammy

i dont know why the girls bums have ended up on there tho. maybe they just cant be left out already.


----------



## chloe11

Awwwww he is such a happy chappy!!!! Too cute!!!!! 

And ur girls bum... Well they wanted to be involved 

Xxxxxx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Beautiful ladies and babies, you guys!! I have very few of me, next to none of my husband but three million of the kids. They are all on facebook. Wouldn't know where to begin with favourites!!


----------



## fidgets mammy

bumping this one up!!!!


----------



## chetnaz

Finally managed to find out how to post from an iPad, so here are my favourite pics, in no particular order :)

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/Chetnaz/688aebd4.jpg

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/Chetnaz/d84d8700.jpg

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/Chetnaz/18bc8784.jpg

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/Chetnaz/799066ce.jpg

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/Chetnaz/bf4b012a.jpg

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u389/Chetnaz/b1d2456e.jpg


----------



## kjv

Lovely pics everyone

I put a wedding pic which is done as a painting (looks more blurry to me but I love it)

I have one of my boys

One of my dog Charlie Bear

and my all time fave of me and my eldest son before his 2nd birthday, we were on holiday in Spain.
 



Attached Files:







me pauls wedding.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 5









boys.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 10









charlie bear.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3









kim and josh.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## arj

Here's a few I took of my kids on the weekend :) I had to bribe them with a lolly to hug each other LOL
 



Attached Files:







Hugs!.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 13









S and D (Medium).jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 12









IMG_1467.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## KELLYBD

What a great idea, and it's really nice to put faces to names of ladies who aren't on their avatar pics :)

These are some of my faves. Me and OH the night we first met (me wearing a sailor outfit was not the appropriate first impression!!) another before all the sleepless night's that having twins brings and a few of my little ones that I love :)

I hope I've done this right! xx
 



Attached Files:







528771_397544660264749_100000276552262_1467964_1652578497_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9









427398_223365157755316_100002454997878_479504_993402011_n.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 8









555086_396375383715010_100000276552262_1463766_801249527_n.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 11









File.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 15









578851_3343300733916_1010648750_33035687_172691758_n.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## fidgets mammy

ah fab pics girls!!! 

chetnaz yr son is the double of you!!!!


----------



## tweety pie

Everyone's pics are so lovely and you all have beautiful children.
I would like to post some but somehow carn't manage to get them on a thread i have managed to get one on my profile but that's about it.


----------



## chetnaz

fidgets mammy said:


> ah fab pics girls!!!
> 
> chetnaz yr son is the double of you!!!!

Thanks hun. My DH refuses to believe it. He says all three look like him.


----------



## Brittles

First pic is my son and I dancing at my wedding. Wish he woulda still had on his dress shirt and bow tie, but meh... 
Second is Hubby and I with our 50s pinup toast at our wedding. 
Then Hubby and son in a photo shoot they did at my daycare. It was so sweet, we just wanted a family pic, and then they looked at my hubby and said "one with Dad and son?" And without missing a beat he went and took a pic. He's not his bio dad so I kinda swelled with pride at that moment <3 
A pic of me and my son at the same photo shoot... 
and last my son when he was a baby in what I call the googly eye picture :haha:
 



Attached Files:







alex and i.PNG
File size: 266.1 KB
Views: 7









Capture11.PNG
File size: 395.9 KB
Views: 8









aa.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4









A& B.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4









Alex.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DippyTink

hello !!
the first photo is me taken a few years ago, on valentines day.
the second photo is of our twin kitties, Stan and Ollie.
the third photo is of our boys, taken shortly after birth, on valentines day !
the forth photo is of the boys meeting again, after being separated for 10 days!
the fifth photo is of the four of us, taken last weekend 
x
 



Attached Files:







2362_62365512441_628287441_2085423_7814_n.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 8









39817_452113752441_628287441_6125564_6653364_n.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5









421271_10150678065922442_628287441_11058766_2090515694_n.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8









422285_10150697352217442_1192787294_n.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 7









478421_3505895219250_1627878771_2750298_1010079238_o.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## fidgets mammy

I thought id bump this back up, lots of new people not on it.


----------



## Bumblebee117

finally have the time to show you some of my favourite pics! :)

Ella and Finn and me a few hours after birth!

Also a few hours after birth

3 days old

12 weeks scan pic

Oh and I last year - I was about 3 weeks pregnant... found out a day after this shoot!


----------



## san fran shan

Great pics everyone! What a fun thread. I agree, its nice to put faces to the people we read so much about. 

Here are a few of mine...we don't have any kids or pets, so they are just of me and my husband. 
My wedding


Houseboating on Lake Shasta

Sailing with my parents

Sailing vacation in the British Virgin Islands


Wow, they came out big. I don't know how to make them smaller.


----------



## wondertwins

Awwww. I love all of these!!

FM- Your DH is rather hunky. :thumbup: But he's got nothing on you. You're lovely! 

Arj- Both of your kids are darling. I see TROUBLE in your future with a girlie that cute. :haha: And the pic of you on the horse is gorgeous! It looks like a still shot from a movie. :thumbup:

Chloe- You really are a stunningly beautiful bride! 

Brittles- The pic of you and your son dancing at your wedding makes me tear up. So sweet!

Kelly- LOL at the sailor outfit! :haha: Rocking abs though. :winkwink:

Chet- Every time you post pics, I can't help but oooh and ahhh at your LOs. Seeing you in the pic now explains where their good looks come from! :thumbup:

Dippy! Beautiful. And I adore the twin kittehs. ;)

Bumblebee- You look so happy in the pic with your OH. You were already glowing even though you didn't know you were preggo! :kiss:

San Fran- Another gorgeous bride!! And I love the cupcakes!!! They look so yummy!


----------



## jk3nd4ll

My little girl Chloe, who is not so little anymore...
https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r639/jk3nd4ll/newbornchloeandmommy.jpg
https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r639/jk3nd4ll/chloepeaod2.jpg
https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r639/jk3nd4ll/Chlobow.jpg
My boys Aiden and Isaac...
https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r639/jk3nd4ll/DSCN0377.jpg Day 1
https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r639/jk3nd4ll/2weeks.jpg 2nd week home
https://i1175.photobucket.com/albums/r639/jk3nd4ll/happy4th.jpg


----------



## Bumblebee117

ladies you are all absolutely gorgeous! wonderful thread! :hug:


----------



## 1948LC

What a great thread!

Ladies and families you all look wonderful!! x
 



Attached Files:







P1030357-B.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 11









P1040309.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 10









233254.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 12









P1040357.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 8









P1030659.jpg
File size: 66 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fidgets mammy

Wonder twins, everyone says that about oh. Hes not bad i suppose. 

Thanks for updating everyone. Its nice to see whos who. 
Everyone looks gorgeous. Must b a twin mummy thing ha ha


----------



## J.Kiera

Love all the pics ladies


----------



## fidgets mammy

bumping up again for our newbies. and for us pldies to add more 

get posting girlies!!


----------



## Ste4mr

:winkwink:

1- Kingston and Bentley sleeping
2- Bentley and his big bear 
3- Kingston stealing dads stash
4- How Bentley drinks his bottle
 



Attached Files:







208972_338076709607932_326816796_n.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5









283856_344390045643265_674536591_n.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 4









481134_344389992309937_249537898_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5









297685_345241252224811_904960969_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jogami

Excuse the pic overload :blush:

I have SO MANY FAVOURITES so I didn't know which to pick!

1. A random pic of me a friend took.
2. Me in my wedding dress.
3. Me and DH on our wedding day :kiss:
4. Also on our wedding day.
5. Our son enters the world - the best day of my life!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3









2.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8









3.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9









4.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 5









5.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 14


----------



## jogami

More :D

6. My boy so big and strong! 3.2 kg 
7. Love at first sight.
8. My family :hugs:
9. How precious and tiny!
10. Love them!!!
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4









7.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3









8.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 9









9.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5









10.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jogami

And lastly - my PRINCE now :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







11.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jackie2012

Here are some i have on this computer have to find my external to get any good ones. but theres one of me, one of my oldest it looks blurry though, two of my puppies, and one of my youngest two.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2325.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG-20111120-00287.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG-20120104-00353.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1









IMG-20111224-00334.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 1









IMG-20111223-00324.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jogami

Gorgeous Jackie! Your boys are all so handsome :D


----------



## jackie2012

Aww thanks, the two older ones look like mom, my youngest looks more like his dad. your little man is a cutie too such a darling smile and love the little mohawk.


----------



## TatorMom

Everyone's pics are great! I picked some of my favorites.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_582.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0957.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1403.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1310.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 5









PA160012_2.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tweety pie

here are some of my pics
 



Attached Files:







270690_189226684467399_100001402073812_508992_1867149_n[1].jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 4









Picture 1061.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 7









Picture 618.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------

